# Was ist der Unterschied zwischen .java- und .class Dateien



## BigmasterDenis (22. Mrz 2004)

Hi Leute,

wie ihr seht habe ich eine ganz blöde Frage...   

Die Datei mit dem Quelltext ist doch die .java und die compilierte .java ist dann die class, oder?

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied erklären?


Thanx 4 help!


Gruß


Denis


----------



## rjung (22. Mrz 2004)

Hi, BigmasterDenis.

Ja, so, wie du es beschrieben hast, ist es.
Die .java-Datei ist der Quellcode und die .class-Datei ist die compilierte Version.
Bei Java liegt sozusagen zwischen einer Interpretierten Sprache, und einer Compilersprache.
Bei einer Compilersprache wird der Quellcode in einen Code umgesetzt (beispielsweise C/C++), der direkt vom Betriebssystem ausgefuehrt werden kann.
Bei einer Scriptsprache wird der Quellcode direkt von einem Interpreter umgesetzt (beispielsweise Shell-Scripte, der Interpreter ist hier die Shell). 
Java geht einen Mittelweg, es uebersetzt den Quellcode in ein Vorcompilat, das Systemunabhängig ist, allerdings einen Interpreter braucht, der es dann ausführt. Auch die .Net-Umgebung von Microsoft geht diesen Weg.

Gruesse, Rainer


----------



## BigmasterDenis (22. Mrz 2004)

...also erstelle ich die .java-Datei nur um sie zu kompilieren und somit einen code (in Form einer .class-Datei) für die JVM zu erstellen. Right? Theoretisch könnte man die .java-Dateien nach der Kompilierung löschen, oder?


----------



## cello (22. Mrz 2004)

Ja,

theoretisch könntest du das, denn zum Ausführen wird nur die .class Datei benötigt. ABER in der *.java Datei steckt die ganze Arbeit und wenn du später was ändern willst, hilft dir die Class Datei nicht viel (okok, decompilieren geht, aber wäre alles umständlich).

Gruß, Marcel


----------

